# New



## SeniorMaleLifter (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello,
   63 yo male lifetime athlete. However because of injuries and lack of motivation, basically been ?off? for 3 years. Recently started back by doing 4 core lifts 3 x week. Very light weight. About 20 lbs. overweight: 6?5?, 270. 
looking to get highly motivated again and maybe some like - minded lifters to share with. 
nggator


----------



## SeniorMaleLifter (Nov 8, 2020)

Meant to add that the program I am currently on is designed by Charles Staley. I am going light, concentrating on proper form and looking at 2 months to get into decent lifting shape. At that time I hope to add more volume. Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## Drugsgear (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome,,,,,


----------



## domestic-supply (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 15, 2020)

SeniorMaleLifter said:


> Hello,
> 63 yo male lifetime athlete. However because of injuries and lack of motivation, basically been ?off? for 3 years. Recently started back by doing 4 core lifts 3 x week. Very light weight. About 20 lbs. overweight: 6?5?, 270.
> looking to get highly motivated again and maybe some like - minded lifters to share with.
> nggator



Hi there, I 'm also in my 60's, 67 to be precise. I've been lifting for several years, with some enforced breaks here and there. You're on point with starting light and need to build up slowly but surely. Age wise, us, seniors, will never be as strong as we were years ago but we can strong for our age! Stay motivated and be consistant!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 21, 2020)

On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome to imf


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome ~


----------



## 9tmares (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorMaleLifter (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you Peterkay. My immediate plans are after 6 weeks to add a little more to the program.


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 2, 2020)

You're welcome Senior. Stay motivated and keep at it!


----------



## muscle_4you (Dec 6, 2020)

Welcome Aboard!!

NTR
MUSCLE_4YOU


----------

